# Castalia 9/1



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

Good buddy of mine won a lottery to fish Cold Creek on the Castalia hatchery property managed by the ODNR-Wildlife. What a resource! The water was cold and clear, showing off...just stacks and stacks of big rainbows through the whole stretch of the creek.

The two of us had the whole half-mile stretch to ourselves from 7am - 12pm. The fishing is harvest-only, limit of five. So, no throwing any fish back. We could have caught our five each and been on the way home within an hour. But we played, tried some things, took lots of pics and video, and had an absolute ball!

I don't think we hooked anything less than 18", with the biggest at 23" (correct me if I'm wrong, Merf). All fish were caught on dries: big hoppers, PA, elk hair caddis...those fish were not very picky. Nor were they lazy! Several fish broke off...mostly on the take, they were so aggressive. I lost a huge rusty-red rainbow that wallowed in some grass that weighed down my line, and he finally snapped off.

REALLY wish we could've had some youngsters with us, as they would have thoroughly enjoyed the opportunity to hook into some big trout.

We have some pics already posted on our blog site at FLATLANDERflyfishing.com, and I'm working on a short film of the experience. Keep an eye out there...


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

I went there a few years ago....the only hard thing to do is keep the smaller trout away lol. Sounds like a great time!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! So really you're only allowed to catch 5 fish the whole time you're there?


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

fishinnick said:


> Nice! So really you're only allowed to catch 5 fish the whole time you're there?


Yeah...you have to have patience and space your catches out lol.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

If I ever go there I'll probably just cut half the point and barb off the hook so I'll lose more fish at the bank, or use like 12x tippet LOL


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

This was stupid easy, but a ton of fun on a 3 weight. We lost a few fish and I broke a few off as well. It was just a neat thing to see and do. I wouldn't want to fish like this everyday, but it was fun and we took a lot of great pictures and some really good video.
My only regret is that the kids were both in school.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

Here's a short film that we created during our Castalia adventure - it's a very fun watch...

Vimeo Video


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

if I went there I would a hookless fly!


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

We actually took some pliers to clip off the hooks. However, between filming and fishing and losing a few on our own, we ran out of time and did not need to do that. I enjoy a trout or two every now and then and I had some neighbors and a co-worker that were very greatful for a couple of fish.
I could have stayed there and watched thos fish feed all day. 
Merf


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

Tomorrow we are putting on a clinic at the Castalia stream for Project Healing Waters. This is for injured veterans...the creek is perfect for them. Full of trout and good access. The fishing will be "smokin" for them tomorrow!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

You have some AMAZING video! Thanks for sharing good job on the fish!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Awesome job, I have to try for the lottery next year with my daughter.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

great report thanks!!!! It sure looks an amazing place. I am already excited about the upcoming steelhead season and that really is giving me the itch!!!!


----------

